# Blizzard colours



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Blizzards can vary in colours, some are really white some are really yellow.

I bred 2 light blizzards and still got a really yellow blizzard hatchling.

Does incubation temps play a part to this?

This is buddy.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

No one really knows. I think that the yellow in Blizzards is Tangerine a pollygenic trait, I think that Tangerine comes through as yellow on Blizzards. Witch means that it can skip a generation or two before showing again'etc.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

gazz said:


> No one really knows. I think that the yellow in Blizzards is Tangerine a pollygenic trait, I think that Tangerine comes through as yellow on Blizzards. Witch means that it can skip a generation or two before showing again'etc.



Does Polygenic mean it can "pop" up unannounced or unknown anytime? So it can be like a hidden Gem??

Also can't temps affect the coloration for example midnight blizzards?
Or am I soooo wrong I should never comment on genetics again??:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> Does Polygenic mean it can "pop" up unannounced or unknown anytime? So it can be like a hidden Gem??
> 
> Also can't temps affect the coloration for example midnight blizzards?
> Or am I soooo wrong I should never comment on genetics again??:lol2:


Polygenic (Linebred trait) Can pop up unannounced from leo's with ancestory for the trait. 
For example if you breed two normal banded leo's with a history of striped parentage, You can get Striped offspring'etc.

Yes viv temp can affect the color tone of Blizzards, As well as stress, 
And also the temp a blizzard is incubated at can also affect color tone.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

gazz said:


> Polygenic (Linebred trait) Can pop up unannounced from leo's with ancestory for the trait.
> For example if you breed two normal banded leo's with a history of striped parentage, You can get Striped offspring'etc.
> 
> Yes viv temp can affect the color tone of Blizzards, As well as stress,
> And also the temp a blizzard is incubated at can also affect color tone.



Sorry I was referring more to incubation temps. 
But temps in general can affect all morphs??


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

yep temps in general and stress and breeding season can affect all morphs colours but blizzards seem to change their colour/shade more than most.

And yes incubation temps will affect colours - midnight blizzards as you said and also chocolate albinos are results of incubation temps.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> yep temps in general and stress and breeding season can affect all morphs colours but blizzards seem to change their colour/shade more than most.
> 
> And yes incubation temps will affect colours - midnight blizzards as you said and also chocolate albinos are results of incubation temps.


This is what Iwas looking for, I thought the temps played a part in the colouration, This little man was incubated at 88f and is quite yellow, have some incubating at a lower temp so will see the difference with them when they are ready.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

shiftylou said:


> This is what I was looking for, I thought the temps played a part in the colouration, This little man was incubated at 88f and is quite yellow, have some incubating at a lower temp so will see the difference with them when they are ready.


But the Blizzard is't Yellow coz of temp, It's a nice light tone of yellow coz it's incubation at a hight temp. So it's not dull due to a low incubation temp, Which would make the yellow less inhanced. They change color tones as in light and dark.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

gazz said:


> But the Blizzard is't Yellow coz of temp, It's a nice light tone of yellow coz it's incubation at a hight temp. So it's not dull due to a low incubation temp, Which would make the yellow less inhanced. They change color tones as in light and dark.


I can see that you have typed something there but it reads like "blah blah blah blah" and makes no sense, as per always!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> I can see that you have typed something there but it reads like "blah blah blah blah" and makes no sense, as per always!


*sigh* Isn't there a more diplomatic way to say "I don't quite understand what you're saying" than that?

Gazz said:

The blizzard isn't showing yellow because of the incubation temperature - the yellow is as a result of something else.

The blizzard has nice light bright yellow (instead of dark dull olive) because of the high incubation temperature. If it had been incubated at a low temperature it would be dark dull olive.

Incubation temperature affects how light or dark a gecko is (how much melanin it deposits in the skin, and the "shade" of colours that are shown) - not what colours it shows. Genetics determine the colours.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah thank you Ssthisto - I understood that!


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

but isn't melanin a black pigment? there for it wouldn't be affecting the tone of the skin it would just be going streight to black wouldn't it? :2wallbang:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mcdougle said:


> but isn't melanin a black pigment? there for it wouldn't be affecting the tone of the skin it would just be going streight to black wouldn't it? :2wallbang:


Nope, because melanin isn't always black (melanin is responsible for the colour of ALL mammal fur - blonde, red, brunette and black hair are all as a result of various types of melanin - eumelanin and phaeomelanin) ... and just because you've got black pigment doesn't mean you'll get pure dark black.

Mix one drop of black paint with a cupful of white paint, and you'll get grey 

Mix one drop of black paint with a cupful of white paint, then overlay yellow on top of it, and you'll get olive


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

So no incubation doesnt effect the true colouration of a blizzard, genetics do.

I knew temps can effect the brightness of leopard gecko's in the vivarium aswell as outside the vivarium. just wasnt sure if incubation tempts affected blizzards as some incubation temps can affect other leopard gecko morphs.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, incubation temperatures affect the *shade* of all leopard geckos. 

You can get a dark olive-coloured Patternless if you incubate at low temperature.
You can get a dark grey Blizzard if you incubate at a low temperature.
You can get an albino with dark pink-brown markings if you incubate at a low temperature.


----------

